# Uber didn't pay July 18 tip-matching promo. Anyone else??



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Check your pay statements carefully. I noticed I didn't receive the tip-matching from Jul 18 promo.

Contacted Uber and response was:

"I understand your concern regarding the tip matching amount and will assist you with it.

Thanks for reaching out. Our team is currently looking into an issue that may be impacting the tip-matching amount that is being displayed in the app. Please note that this will not impact your payout amount.

Thank you for your patience in the meantime."

My payout HAS been affected! Its too LOW!! It's missing the promised TIP MATCHING!!!
Of course, Uber didn't tell me they wouldn't pay the tip-matching up front because of "issues".
Probably hoped I wouldn't notice.
Marked Resolved. Yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Me too


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

180 Days of Change! Lol


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

elelegido said:


> 180 Days of Change! Lol


180 days of keeping the change.


----------



## vsimeone (Jul 10, 2017)

I didn't get mine either. It was only $3 so I guess I will live and learn.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Well, its been resolved I guess. The pay statement now shows tip-matching.
The _before_ weekly pay statement and the _after_ pay statement have different earning amounts for each line item(fare, boost, surge, etc.). Numbers were changed to end up with the same weekly earning total.
I checked daily statements for that week, and totaled ride for ride the boost, surge, cancellations, etc., and those line item totals don't match either of the weekly statement totals.
I just don't know what to make of it. The amount already paid is the correct amount, I guess.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I never got mine either. Only $6 but still wtf


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I never got mine either $14 !



Taxi2Uber said:


> Well, its been resolved I guess. The pay statement now shows tip-matching.
> The _before_ weekly pay statement and the _after_ pay statement have different earning amounts for each line item(fare, boost, surge, etc.). Numbers were changed to end up with the same weekly earning total.
> I checked daily statements for that week, and totaled ride for ride the boost, surge, cancellations, etc., and those line item totals don't match either of the weekly statement totals.
> I just don't know what to make of it. The amount already paid is the correct amount, I guess.


It's their cover up. Check your deposit. I checked mine and it shows the amount on app AFTER they changed the numbers but my screen shot from week before shows it was $14 higher.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Has anyone gotten paid for this promotion? I cant believe more people aren't complaining about this one


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Has anyone gotten paid for this promotion? I cant believe more people aren't complaining about this one


Uber is aware and currently working on it and thank us for the patience.

Keep emailing them until you get paid.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Micro (Jul 3, 2017)

Same, I'm still contacting them back and forth and they keep denying it and now they are showing a different payout detail. I'm getting so angry wasting so much time getting credit. Its like you need to put another 1-2 hours a week in just getting stuff fixed, and or credited.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Micro said:


> Same, I'm still contacting them back and forth and they keep denying it and now they are showing a different payout detail. I'm getting so angry wasting so much time getting credit. Its like you need to put another 1-2 hours a week in just getting stuff fixed, and or credited.


Same happening here. Luckily I screen shot EVERYTHING and have one showing the total before they changed it. Will be emailing them the photo in a couple days if I don't get the matched. $14


----------



## Stephtye09 (Aug 2, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> View attachment 144239


Dang, what city you drive in? I need to drive more


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Funny… now the reps are saying that there was a software error and the higher amount was never actually going to be paid. Borderline fraud


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Go back and look at the fare details of the tipped trips from that Tues - if you do the calculations yourself, you'll see that the tip match was already included in the fare amount. 

The problem stems from the way they reported it in the weekly earnings screen. The matched tip IS actually already included in the earnings - but then they list it as a separate line item and it APPEARS as if you are shorted the matching. 

My friends and I went through every trip and we realized that we had in fact been paid correctly and there was indeed error in how they displayed the weekly earnings. 

We all predicted that very few drivers would actually go and calculate their individual rides from that Tues (lets face it, most drivers have no idea what their rates are) and that there would be an huge outrage over the tip matching. 

I personally found it amusing that uber's attempt to build driver goodwill by matching tips would spectacularly backfire on them due to someone entering the wrong calculation in the weekly earnings spreadsheet program. 

The likelihood of uber successfullyconvincing drivers that they really were paid their matched tips correctly is very small - after all, uber does rely on the X drivers' inability to do math.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Every rideshare driver, whether Lyft or Uber, safal a complaint with your State Attorney General's office.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Still waiting for mine as well ($10)
I suspect Uber is investigating widespread fraud from the tip matching promo!


----------

